# Target - tournament crossbows



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I have not seen many of these so far and I visited most of the Field and FITA Tournaments in Ontario and neighborhood in recent years.
I am planning now one crossbow setup for next - outdoor season rings scoring, this winter may last a bit longer as we hear, this will be an interesting project :tongue:
Anybody have an experience to share?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

get an Excalibur.the target crowd loves that brand.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

cheaplaughs said:


> get an Excalibur.the target crowd loves that brand.


I shall visit the shops in GTA to try as many models out there...


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Attila, I've tried an Excalibur Apex, a very fun machine! Easy to cock, I believe it was 90 lbs, and very accurate and interesting to shoot with iron sights.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

in vegas and Louisville the guys had even home made x bows..most in the 50-60 pound weight category.. which surprised me ..but they where shooting friggin x`s all day long...and super light trigger pull..so as not to pull the shot I guess pretty cool...


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

oktalotl said:


> Attila, I've tried an Excalibur Apex, a very fun machine! Easy to cock, I believe it was 90 lbs, and very accurate and interesting to shoot with iron sights.


90 lbs is the Interesting midpoint....


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> in vegas and Louisville the guys had even home made x bows..most in the 50-60 pound weight category.. which surprised me ..but they where shooting friggin x`s all day long...and super light trigger pull..so as not to pull the shot I guess pretty cool...


my will be some sort of "home made" as well, shopping for a second hand xbows suitable-or-friendly to rebuild, the trigger is one of the most important "release" also the rest, but they call it something else ..


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

You should look into the rules of the various organizations first to decide the way you want to go. OAA crossbow rules are way different from IFAA/NFAA.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

The Xbow rules for NAA and NFAA are the same, what we shoot in Ontario is more of a sport xbow division, not found elsewhere except for 3D in IBO/ASA


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bruce or stan what is minimum lb for oaa target


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

no minimum lbs


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

More days I am thinking about this crossbow I started leaning towards building it up from scratch instead of stripping down a massproduction hunting product....
can't find a barrel -only anywhere, no manufacturers want to sell me a piece of aluminum tube, when I asked the other brand for their carbon barrel the air felt like I want to start a War


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

am I missing some thing u said barrel.. aluminum tube can be bought any where ..why a tube...????? thanks bruce on poundage question...


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> ... u said barrel.. aluminum tube can be bought any where ..why a tube.........


just a generic name tube, round square or shaped really doesn't matter...got a quote for carbon fiber tube, duno how to bond things together yet...
collecting ideas, step by step closer every day,


----------

